# Race to sub-8 Pyraminx



## jack3256 (Mar 13, 2011)

As with the other race thread new scrambles will be posted every Sunday at around 5pm GMT.
12 scrambles will be given results should be given as the average and individual times.
Scrambles are randomly generated by qqtimer. PM me if you graduate (3 weeks in a row sub-8 average)
*Times must be submitted before 12 noon GMT*
*Scrambles for round 1:*
1.U L U L R L' R L U' B R' l' r b
2.U L U B L' B' R' L R' L B' l r b'
3.U L U L U B U' L R U' B u
4.U L U L U R B' R U' R' L' l' r' b' u
5.U L U L R L U B' R' L' R l'
6.U L U L' R' L U R' L B U' l' r u'
7.U L U R U R' L U' R' B U l r
8.U L U B' U' R B' L' B' R L l r u
9.U L U L' U L R' U' L' U' B' l b u
10.U L U L U' B' R' B R L U'
11.U L U L' U' B' U' L U' L B l' r' u
12.U L U L' B' L U' B' R L B' b'


----------



## emolover (Mar 13, 2011)

As I have said in the other new "race to sub-X *******". There needs to be an area just for these threads. 

I need get my pyraminx times to what they use to be, but my first time might even be sub 8.


----------



## jack3256 (Mar 13, 2011)

*11.44 Average Jack3256*

13.99, 12.88, 14.68, 10.66, 10.56, (19.41), 7.96, 11.59, 11.69, (4.36), 9.88, 10.50


----------



## riffz (Mar 13, 2011)

I recently did an official sub8 average but this sounds fun so I'll join.

7.21, 9.91, (4.89), 11.51, 7.12, 7.41, 6.76, 5.75, (DNF(7.06)), 5.93, 7.16, 6.63 = 7.54


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 13, 2011)

why do they all start with U L U?


----------



## Henrik (Mar 13, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> why do they all start with U L U?


 
Sub-optimal random position scrambles.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm definitely sub 8 but I want to join just to graduate.  

5.38, 5.97, 5.38, 5.91, 3.65, (6.22), 5.28, 5.93, 5.46, (2.41), 5.65, 6.06 = *5.47*


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 13, 2011)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 5.83
worst time: 45.22

current avg5: 17.78 (σ = 1.96)
best avg5: 17.78 (σ = 1.96)

current avg12: 19.23 (σ = 4.81)
best avg12: 19.23 (σ = 4.81)
session avg: 19.23 (σ = 4.81)
session mean: 20.28
20.82, 20.92, 12.05, 31.54, 17.62, 17.79, 18.26, 19.93, 45.22, 5.83, 18.23, 15.19


----------



## jack3256 (Mar 13, 2011)

Someone should take it upon themself to create a pyraminx thread with a lower threshold, like 5 seconds, i wanted a semi-advanced thread as i have recently got in to pyraminx and there isn't enough about it on these forums


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 13, 2011)

Henrik said:


> Sub-optimal random position scrambles.


 
o ya i forgot about that


----------



## Julian (Mar 13, 2011)

LBL
8.49, 9.19, 10.58, 12.93, 8.08, 9.37, 10.28, 9.43, (14.49), (2.81), 8.15, 7.49 = *9.40*
Thanks for my new lucky PB


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Mar 13, 2011)

10.31, 11.47, 8.31, (12.27), 8.66, 9.60, 8.07, 9.92, 7.02, (4.91), 8.11, 8.91 = *9.03*


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 13, 2011)

9.09

10.55 12.09 7.02 (13.71) 7.72 10.36 6.68 8.33 8.53 (5.91) 9.66 9.94

new PB (ive never really done pyraminx though)


----------



## pcuber (Mar 13, 2011)

Round 1
12.79

16.93, 14.44, 10.61, 14.35, 15.66, 13.11, 12.97, 10.66, 8.85, (2.44), (18.19), 15.41
My very best and my very worst.


----------



## yomaster (Mar 15, 2011)

*ROUND 1 RESULTS*

*Average: 17.38*
_Best Time: 9.12
Worst Time: 26.02_
Individual Times:
1.	16.45	
2.	21.78	
3.	18.61	
4.	(26.02)
5.	15.98
6.	14.56
7.	14.56	
8.	14.66	
9.	19.91
10.	(9.12)
11.	16.00	
12.	21.24


My best average of 12 is 16.81, so this is pretty good. My best single is 6.14.


----------



## NeedReality (Mar 16, 2011)

*Round 1
Average: 15.12*

17.58, 
18.46,
9.14, 
18.26, 
15.94, 
14.11, 
13.65, 
13.86, 
16.85, 
8.10, 
13.39, 
21.39


----------



## jack3256 (Mar 20, 2011)

*Round 2 scrambles:*
1. U L U L U L U' B L' U B l b' u 
2. U L U L' R U B R B' L' B' l r' b u
3. U L U B' L R' B L' U L' R' l r' u
4. U L U' R L' U' R B L R' L' l r
5. U L U R B R L' R U R B l' r' b u
6. U L U L B' L' R U' L' R L' l b' u
7. U L U L' U B L U' L' R L r u'
8. U L U R L U R' L B L' B r u'
9. U L B U L' R L' U L' U R r' b u
10. U L U L B R' B L U' R' L' r u
11. U L U R' U L R' U' B U' L l r
12. U L B U L' B' U' R L B' U' l' r b' u'
DNF/POP Scramble. U L U B L R' L B R U' L l r' u


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Mar 22, 2011)

jack3256 said:


> DNF/POP Scramble. U L U B L R' L B R U' L l r' u


I don't think there needs to be a DNF/POP scramble. If you get a DNF its a DNF...

Round 2:
9.42 8.79 9.08 (7.85) 9.05 (10.34) 8.19 7.92 9.87 9.81 8.26 9.63 = *9.00*


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 23, 2011)

I use to be really good at pyraminx then I stopped practicing now im very bad
: (hide)
number of times: 12/13
best time: 14.33
worst time: 41.51

current avg5: 23.27 (σ = 5.63)
best avg5: 17.41 (σ = 3.79)

current avg12: 23.17 (σ = 9.07)
best avg12: 23.17 (σ = 9.07)

session avg: 22.52 (σ = 8.89)
session mean: 21.84
16.03, 14.33, 35.48, 14.60, 22.76, 14.87, DNF(43.24), 17.67, 28.15, 26.28,15.38, 41.51, 15.02


----------



## Tall5001 (Mar 27, 2011)

so where is the results page so i can go straight to this weeks scrambles and stuff like that?


----------



## yomaster (Mar 29, 2011)

*ROUND 2 RESULTS*


*Average: 15.92*
_Best Time: 10.27
Worst Time: 21.96_

Individual Times:
1. 16.76	
2. (21.96) 
3. 14.59 
4. (10.27)	
5. 14.82	
6. 20.01	
7. 14.76	
8. 11.30	
9. 17.60	
10. 13.86	
11. 15.13	
12. 20.34	


Comments:

This is an OK average for me.
I'm learning Oka, hopefully I'll be faster.


----------



## LouisCormier (Mar 29, 2011)

Statistics for 03-29-2011 18:14:45
*Round 2: LouisCormier- 8.99*

Average: 8.99
Standard Deviation: 0.99
Best Time: 6.54
Worst Time: 11.93
Individual Times:
7.87, 8.28, 10.79, (6.54), 7.92, (11.93), 9.88, 8.54, 10.85, 7.95, 8.75, 9.07

Felt pretty average but my PB average I think.


----------



## Tall5001 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Round 2*

*16.77*
17.53 13.68 12.21 12.88 (10.34) 18.66 19.02 20.52 12.72 (23.15) 22.63 17.84 

great average on my part pb Ao5 on the first 5 solves! It was average of 5: 12.92
1-5 - (17.53) 13.68 12.21 12.88 (10.34)!


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 30, 2011)

Average: 8.45
Standard Deviation: 1.17
Best Time: 4.89
Worst Time: 11.96
Individual Times:
1.	7.72	
2.	8.76	
3.	*(4.89)	*
4.	8.70	
5.	*(11.96)* 
6.	5.57	
7.	9.88	
8.	9.25	
9.	10.30	
10.	8.65	
11.	8.32	
12.	7.30+

At the 7.30+, I took too much inspection 

200th post!


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 10, 2011)

Did this thread die? I post anyway!!!
1. U L U L U L U' B L' U B l b' u 7.12
2. U L U L' R U B R B' L' B' l r' b u 7.07
3. U L U B' L R' B L' U L' R' l r' u 6.17
4. U L U' R L' U' R B L R' L' l r 6.37
5. U L U R B R L' R U R B l' r' b u 9.29
6. U L U L B' L' R U' L' R L' l b' u 9.93
7. U L U L' U B L U' L' R L r u' 7.04
8. U L U R L U R' L B L' B r u' 9.82
9. U L B U L' R L' U L' U R r' b u 9.68
10. U L U L B R' B L U' R' L' r u 8.00
11. U L U R' U L R' U' B U' L l r 7.57
12. U L B U L' B' U' R L B' U' l' r b' u' 8.87
Average: 8.08
I graduated!!! wait....


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (Aug 20, 2011)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 6.87
worst time: 9.64

current avg5: 8.30 (σ = 0.11)
best avg5: 8.03 (σ = 0.51)

current avg12: 8.36 (σ = 0.48)
best avg12: 8.36 (σ = 0.48)


----------



## emolover (Aug 20, 2011)

Daniel Liamitz said:


> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 12/12
> best time: 6.87
> worst time: 9.64
> ...


 
Its dead.


----------

